# Seeking SiriusXM list of 76 greatest concertos



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

_Hello,
I am posting this for a friend who recently registered and is still learning how to navigate the site: welcome TheloniousPDX!!_

Recently Symphony Hall, Channel 76 on SiriusXM, had a 76 best or greatest concertos program, based upon votes by listeners. They removed the program from the app before I could get through it in its entirety. The app limited skips as well, so I couldn’t just skip through and write down the list. I have searched every way that I can think of, and asked classical music and tech-adept friends if they could find the list, with no success. I even called Sirius and emailed to Symphony Hall, with no response. 

Does anyone have the list? I have my own favorites among violin concertos. Nearly 50 years ago I bought an LP set of what was billed as Ten Great Violin Concertos recorded by Jascha Heifetz. Violin works have always been my favorite, but what fascinated me about the Symphony Hall program was that, while it certainly included the great violin concertos that I’ve listed to for years—and with some wonderful artists other that the world renowned greats that I’ve always listened to—it included wonderful piano concertos, some of which I of course had, but also other types of concertos, featuring harp, clarinet, flute, oboe, etc. That was a revelation, and I was deeply disappointed when the program—and the list—vanished.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/classicalmusic/comments/v7cdts/_/ibjxsru

I`m not happy with this list at all but I`m actually irritated by the omission of Berg`s Violin Concerto which alone wrecks the credibility of this list imo. I don`t know the system by which the list was formed but I assume the voters/deciders were relative newbies.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Blessings Highwayman! Thanks for finding it, he'll be so happy. I haven't looked through it yet...


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Reformatted:
No. 76 - Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor 
No. 75 - Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat 
No. 74 - Franz Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A Major 
No. 73 - GP Telemann: Viola Concerto in D Major 
No. 72 - JS Bach: Oboe and Violin Concerto in C Minor 
No. 71 - Astor Piazzolla: The 4 Seasons of Buenos Aires 
No. 70 - Joseph Haydn - Cello Concerto No 2 in D Major 
No. 69 - WA Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G Major 
No. 68 - Philip Glass: Violin Concerto No. 1 
No. 67 - Camille Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 5, “Egyptian” 
No. 66 - Niccolo Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Major 
No. 65 - JS Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Minor 
No. 64 - Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto in C Major for Two Trumpets 
No. 63 - Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Major 
No. 62 - Joseph Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C Major 
No. 61 - WA Mozart: Bassoon Concerto in B-Flat 
No. 60 - JS Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E Major 
No. 59 - WA Mozart: Concerto in C for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra 
No. 58 - Philip Glass: Piano Concerto No. 3 
No. 57 - Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Violin Concerto in D Major 
No. 56 - Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand 
No. 55 - WA Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C Major 
No. 54 - Francis Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G Minor 
No. 53 - WA Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D Major 
No. 52 - George Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F Major 
No. 51 - Franz Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major 
No. 50 - Camille Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Minor 
No. 49 - Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E-Flat 
No. 48 - WA Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-Flat Major 
No. 47 - Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major 
No. 46 - WA Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C Minor 
No. 45 - Pyotr Ilich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Major 
No. 44 - Serge Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Major 
No. 43 - Bela Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra 
No. 42 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C Major 
No. 41 - WA Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-Flat Major 
No. 40 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C Major 
No. 39 - Samuel Barber: Violin Concerto 
No. 38 - JS Bach: Concerto in D Minor for Two Violins 
No. 37 - Frederic Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Minor 
No. 36 - JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G Major 
No. 35 - WA Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major 
No. 34 - Joseph Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-Flat 
No. 33 - JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 in B-Flat 
No. 32 - Johannes Brahms: Concerto in A Minor for Violin and Cello
No. 31 - Frederic Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E Minor 
No. 30 - JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F Major 
No. 29 - WA Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor 
No. 28 - Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor 
No. 27 - Max Bruch: Scottish Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra 
No. 26 - JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major 
No. 25 - Jean Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D Minor 
No. 24 - Sir Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto in E Minor 
No. 23 - Ralph Vaughan Williams: “The Lark Ascending” for Violin and Orchestra 
No. 22 - JS Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D Major 
No. 21 - Max Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Minor 
No. 20 - WA Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major 
No. 19 - Joaquin Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez for Guitar and Orchestra 
No. 18 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor 
No. 17 - Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor 
No. 16 - WA Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A Major 
No. 15 - Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat 
No. 14 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major 
No. 13 - Johannes Brahms: Violin Concerto in D Major 
No. 12 - Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons 
No. 11 - George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue 
No. 10 - Serge Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D Minor 
No. 9 - Felix Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor 
No. 8 - Antonin Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B Minor 
No. 7 - Edvard Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor 
No. 6. - Serge Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini 
No. 5 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major 
No. 4 - Pyotr Ilich Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D Major 
No. 3 - Pyotr Ilich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat Minor 
No. 2 - Serge Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor 
No. 1 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-Flat, “Emperor”


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Certainly a conservative list; based on what is on it, I'm not surprised that Berg is an omission - Schönberg is not represented either.


----------



## TheloniousPDX (6 mo ago)

Selby said:


> Reformatted:
> No. 76 - Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor
> No. 75 - Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat
> No. 74 - Franz Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A Major
> ...





Selby said:


> Certainly a conservative list; based on what is on it, I'm not surprised that Berg is an omission - Schönberg is not represented either.


Thank you so much for finding the list! I am adding Berg. Which Schoenberg?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

TheloniousPDX said:


> Thank you so much for finding the list! I am adding Berg. Which Schoenberg?


Well, I know that you have a _very _strong aversion to both Stockhausen and Xenakis, I'm not sure Schönberg is going to be your cuppa...

I like the recording of the piano concerto played by Mitsuko Uchida with Pierre Boulez and of the violin concerto played by Hilary Hahn with Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Indeed, no violin concerto by Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, any French or British composer. However, it's a start.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> Indeed, no violin concerto by Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, any French or British composer. However, it's a start.


I see...
No. 23 - Ralph Vaughan Williams: “The Lark Ascending” for Violin and Orchestra
...since when was that a concerto?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Becca said:


> I see...
> No. 23 - Ralph Vaughan Williams: “The Lark Ascending” for Violin and Orchestra
> ...since when was that a concerto?


I guess it's kind of a concerto, but I wouldn't include it in a list of the greatest.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, someone is just going to have to moderate a list of our favorite concertos. I have quite a few objections to the list by Channel 76, too.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it is a fine list for exploring evergreen classical repertoire. Certainly not my list. My list would have Dobrinka Tabakova in the top 5.


----------



## TheloniousPDX (6 mo ago)

Now that you mention it, I’m also surprised that the Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2 was not on the list. Not sure what algorithm Symphony Hall used; I think that these were listener-nominated pieces, weighted by numbers of votes? Flawed as it no doubt is, it’s a good list for me, personally, because although I’m fairly familiar with violin works, I have very little knowledge of non-violin concertos, other than the obvious great piano concertos. The fact that the list contained viola, cello, trumpet, clarinet, flute, and harp concertos was eye-opening for me.


----------



## TheloniousPDX (6 mo ago)

I found the recommended recording of the Hilary Hahn performance of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto with the Swedish Radio Orchestra. I have a quite old recording of the Berg Violin Concerto by Yehudi Menuhin, but is there a more contemporary performance that anyone would recommend?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The list has a few doubtful inclusion. Bartok's concerto for orchestra is not really a concerto neither the "Lark ascending" and the Rhapsody in Blue and the Piazolla piece are at least doubtful and the Brandenburgs could have been treated as "one" like the "4 seasons". Philip Glass and Gershwin seem a bit overrepresented and I'd also include Saint-Saens 3rd violin or 1st cello before the 5th pc.

The Schoenberg violin concerto is one of the toughest and least accessible pieces of the composer, whereas his piano concerto is not (however, when I first heard it, I could not understand how anyone would call it "Brahmsian").
There many recordings of the Berg, for recent (as in modern digital recordings) you can check out Mutter, Faust or Zehetmair


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Becca said:


> I see...
> No. 23 - Ralph Vaughan Williams: “The Lark Ascending” for Violin and Orchestra
> ...since when was that a concerto?





Bruce said:


> I guess it's kind of a concerto, but I wouldn't include it in a list of the greatest.



To each his own. I certainly would rank it leagues ahead of the Berg concerto, and lightyears ahead of anything by Schoenberg.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

haziz said:


> To each his own. I certainly would rank it leagues ahead of the Berg concerto, and lightyears ahead of anything by Schoenberg.


I think most people would agree with you haziz. Personally, I love the Berg concerto. But it took me many years to develop a friendship with Schönberg. I now find some of his works fascinating, but beautiful? Not sure. Much as I like VW, though, Lark Ascending just isn't one of my favorite pieces. It's good, but I can think of other concertos I would prefer.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

If Lark ascending one could also include the Beethoven Romances or other shortish pieces. Nothing wrong with them and some might be underrated but for such a list, I'd stick to full concertos.
I think the two "concert pieces" for piano by Schumann are and similar ones like Weber f minor that seems to be the founding of the genre (and used to quite popular until a few decades ago), or the "Burleske" by Strauss all deserved more attention.
There will always be borderline cases but the Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody is obviously closer to a full concerto than "Lark ascending".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Selby , you deserve a medal, just for the fact you found it and reformatted so instead of negativity you got positively.
Thanks.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Great list! Thanks.


----------

